# Vizio XVT473SV and Closed Captions



## Rocky Squirrel

I have a Vizio XVT473SV 47" LED back-lit LCD television. It's a "smart" tv, with several on-board app's, including Netflix access. It's hard-wired via a Cat5e port, fed from a roof-mounted antenna with internet access via WISP, which supplies the Netflix feed. I also have a DirecTV dish with an SD Tivo receiver as another input. No over-the-air.

When I watch a DirecTV broadcast, the closed caption feature works fine. I can turn CC on and off with the Tivo remote.

But when I watch a streaming Netflix movie (using the Vizio remote), I cannot get the closed caption feature to work. I know there are many CC options ** available in the Vizio's menu, which is be accessed through the Vizio remote. I've tried (selected) each one of them with no success. All of the other features of the Vizio remote seem to function as they should. The owner's manual is no help, it simply mentions the availability of the CC functions, but offers no explanation beyond that.

Does anyone have any CC experience with this (or a similar) Vizio "Smart" TV) when streaming Netflix? What is the secret for activating the closed captions?


** Using the Vizio remote, the steps are: HDTV Settings > CC > Analog Closed Caption -OR- Digital Closed Caption. Both the Analog and Digital options have multiple choices of CC1 through CC4; additionally, the Digital option has choices of CS1 through CS5.


----------



## JimE

Someone may correct me, but CC is the text portion of broadcast TV. It is part of the signal for those channels/programs that support it. 

I don't know that Netflix has CC encoding in it's streams. Before trying to find out if the remote, Tivo, or TV are functioning properly, check to see if Netflix even supports CC.

EDIT: Netflix does support CC, however, it is not present in all of their content. So ensure whatever you are testing has CC. I would guess TV content is more likely to have CC support than movies. But that's just a guess.

As for the remote, you will need to ensure the Tivo remote is properly controlling the TV, as the TV will be performing the CC decoding for the Netflix stream.


----------

